# betting platform - looking for test users



## betmkt (Apr 25, 2010)

We are developing a betting platform which you can use to bet with friends and colleagues. So, if for example you want to run an office world cup pool, our platform enables you to do that. And if you want to trade spread bets with your friends, then you can do that as well.

As opposed to other betting exchanges, *our platform is not accepting or making any type of payments*. You and your friends determine the stakes and settle amongst yourselves.

The platform is still being developed, but most functionality is working now, and we are looking for some test users. If you are interested, you can set up an account at

https://www.betmkt.com/join.html?market ... 0fde8e0f5b

It is completely free, no catch whatsoever. After logging in, you will go to a test market where you get a look-and-feel of how things work. If you like it, there is an option to create your own market, with your own contracts and invite friends.

We welcome all feedback, so if you have any questions or comments then send an email to support [at] betmkt.com.

Thanks


----------

